# Citori Problem



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My 12 ga. Citori will not fire the second barrel when it is cold (well below freezing). Works fine in warm weather but I have to manually select the second barrel with the safety to get the second barrel to fire when it is cold. Where do I start looking for the gunk that's giving me a problem?

Canuck


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

This is where I found out how to strip mine down. I have not had the problem you are asking about but I hope this helps

http://media.browning.com/pdf/om/citoricover.pdf

Bob


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i never used a DB but it sounds liek a cold sieze problem..but im not sure..just an idea


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll have to remove the butt-stock and clean out your trigger/cocking mechanism.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey thanks guys. I have the gun apart now and will clean everything up tomorrow and put it back together. I think I might stick it in the freezer and see if it fires both barrels at that temperature. As long as clean it again, the freezer shouldn't be a problem should it?

My dog has been going nuts since I started this little project! :beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well keep in mind you said it froze at below zero..a freezer is like 20-32


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Bob...I finally looked at the link you sent  where it clearly states that one should not take their gun apart except for dismantling the fore piece and barrel from the stock and action. Guess I got lucky...all went well. Actually I have had the shotgun for 27 years and have had it apart before after sea duck hunting in the arctic and just needed to get my nerve up a bit to start tinkering with my shotgun so close to the start of the season when I've had all year to fix it. :roll:

Bmx, actually I intentionally said "below freezing" in my post as I did not want to throw in the Celcius/Farenheit confusion. anyway, the gun fired both barrels after spending the night in the freezer at 27 degrees F or about minus 3 Celsius. Not sure if that was cold enough to cause the problem I had before, but the trigger and cocking mechanism along with the rest of the gun got a good cleaning.

Thanks again for the help. Good hunting!

My dog sighed when the gun went back in the lock up (what a country).


----------

